
We Dropped $18,000 Worth of Phones, and  the Toughest (and Weakest) - mspoonyg
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/smartphone-drop-tests,review-5431.html
======
gargravarr
I once missed a flight by 5 minutes - quite literally. Last flight of the day,
too. I was so angry with myself that I threw my Galaxy Nexus phone (in a
rubber shell case) on the hard tiled floor of the airport. Much to my utter
astonishment, the phone suffered no visible damage. I later discovered that
the compass and accelerometer no longer worked, meaning the phone would not
detect landscape layout, but everything else worked perfectly fine. No
scratches or cracks on the screen, and only a little scuff on the bumper case.
Suitably impressed with the build quality (I mean, if I couldn't break it when
in a fit of anger I _wanted_ to break it), I bought an S5 as my next phone.
This has also survived a drop onto concrete, unintentional this time, with
only a few chips to the cheap chrome-effect edge. Smartphones seem to be a lot
tougher than we give them credit for... unless they're Apple pre-iPhone 8, in
which case they smash if you look at them funny...

